# F1 qualifying changes



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Changing the format of quali for 3 races this year. Not sure how it will go but including a 100km sprint race on the Saturday to determine Sundays grid places and points available for first 3 in the sprint.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’m struggling to understand how it all works, like is the sprint race the same as the normal but shorter? So how does that grid get decided, how far is 100km in laps, does that mean one set of tyres. It sounds really interesting and a good way to spice it up so we shall see.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Its a bit too confusing right now but let's give it a try before judging it


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bluechimp said:


> I'm struggling to understand how it all works, like is the sprint race the same as the normal but shorter? So how does that grid get decided, how far is 100km in laps, does that mean one set of tyres. It sounds really interesting and a good way to spice it up so we shall see.


From what I understand. On Friday they have qualifying to determine the grid places in Saturdays Sprint race. The sprint race on Saturday is 100km long, all grand prixs are normally 505km(apart from Monaco). Position in Sprint race deremines your grid place on Sunday in the normal race. Plus first 3 in the Sprint get 3,2and1 point towards Championship.

I believe other formats like Nascar use it too. Be interesting to see how the 3race trial goes(read Silverstone is one). Not sure what happens if a driver destroys his car or suffers concussion etc on the Saturday and not able to race Sunday. Normally they'd have a week or 3 to recover/rebuild cars.


----------



## bentent (Mar 15, 2021)

Sounds interesting - they should do those running starts they used to do - where the drivers have to run across the grid and jump in the cars - then it will be how quickly can you get your seatbelt on and set off - then again maybe not, probably not good from a H&S point of view these days


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I still reckon spraying the track with water at random intervals will spice things up. Never a dull race in the wet.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> I still reckon spraying the track with water at random intervals will spice things up. Never a dull race in the wet.


Or putting the drives in random cars :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The water spray was the poisoned dwarf's suggestion. The next step is throwing out stinger strips at opportune moments.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> The water spray was the poisoned dwarf's suggestion. The next step is throwing out stinger strips at opportune moments.


No need for stingers. Just get George Russell to drive your car. Guaranteed a suspicious puncture then. :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Ouch. 😂


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just checking out the silverstone stats

The Sprint race will be 17 laps based on a 100km race length, how do we think teams will play it? Standard medium tyre to run the full length in one stint? Not sure if standard qualifying rules are in place ref tyre compounds for the top 10 as they are currently though?

It’ll be interesting to watch and see if it catches on, I’m all for the change assuming it makes the overall weekend more interesting


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

The point I am very skeptical about are the tyres. The current quota is not enough to last the entire weekend with sprint races.

A team will be left with just two sets of tyres for the race so every team will be forced to do a one stop during the race. This seems very stupid.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I think, if they’re wanting to still run different tyres, they should have a mandatory pit stop window, where you have to swap your tyres - could just be 1 mandatory window over say 5 laps ? 

Think they need to do something as winning a race in the pits isn’t the best racing.., 

Perhaps, the proposed big changes for next will make some difference...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Another discussion I was having with father in law - get rid of all the multiple wings front and rear, have a simple single wing that can be adjusted as a whole and give them ground effect back...


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Just get rid of tyre allocation and let them have free reign :thumb:


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Not looking forward to this at all - it's just going to be another procession where the top teams/drivers will get some extra points.

I can't' see anyone taking any unnecessary risks in the sprint race at the risk of damaging their car and putting their performance in the main grand prix at risk.

It will also level out any strange qualifying - by that I mean, say for example Hamilton/Verstappen or any of the top drivers/cars get it a bit wrong in Quali and end up down the grid. They'll just use the sprint race to make up some places so they're back at the front for the main GP.

It's a no from me......


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> The point I am very sceptical about are the tyres.


Most teams depending on the track only have one new set of tyres for the GP if they made into Q3. They have to run the part worns they used in Q2.

Friday will be FP1 and qualifying. Saturday is FP2 and sprint. Sunday is GP. There is no more rounds of driving than before.

Qualifying is on softs only. The sprint and the GP is then free for any tyre.

The tyre allocation should work out the same.


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

A reverse grid sprint across 100km would make things a lot more interesting

17 laps, merc/red bull at the back... don’t think Merc would fancy that


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I dont really like the idea as qualifying is a genuine highlight of the weekend. 

Which is now moved to Fridays where most people are working and therefore cant watch it. Just seems a bit silly to me


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Should be interesting to watch, they won't know if it'll work unless they try it out.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Well it can’t be as bad as that knock out qualifying the brought in a couple of seasons ago. I think it only lasted a race and then they binned it off.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Nice one!


----------

